# Equipment racks.



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The following pictures depict well done voice and/or data terminations at equipment racks. Special thanks to Derek Pasch, Staffing Specialist at Meisner Electric in Delray Beach, FL for the pictures. Note the use of the Arlington pipe bushings at the top of the second picture. The details are what makes for a nice job.


Very nice work. Reminds me of the old days of lock stitch lacing using Gudebrod waxed nylon twine. I see tywraps are everywhere now. That would have stopped the deep hand cuts then.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have used those arlington bushing for over 10 years, when I do data stubs just up the wall, I prebend them all the same with one of those and a connector, then just set them in place after it's boxed out!


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Yup,

The devil's is in the details . . . Sometimes dat' ole' debil' is on our side !

Just learned about the Arlingtons 6 years ago. For only a 'dollar ninety eight' the customer thought we were champs . . .

Not to mention that they beat the pants off of a connector/bushing combo on the 4" 

Gudebrod? Still got a few rolls - just can't find anybody who knows how to apply it. 'How do you fit that stuff into this here ty-rap cutter' ?

Best Wishes


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll have to pick up a camera.... our data dept. does some wicked neat stuff like that, also.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

> Gudebrod


Wow! There's some memories.
Gudebrod makes all the thread and materials for wrapping fishing rods. I used to re-build rods and build custom rods when I was a kid.


----------

